# Wood for knife handles, great find



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

This is some desert iron wood, cocobolo, zirocote, para kingwood, amboyna burl and desert iron wood I found at the blade show that I couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

Coolio Daddy-o. Awesome stuff love that kingwood.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice haul! Where is that kingwood in the photo


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Coolio Daddy-o. Awesome stuff love that kingwood.


My wood guy Jim called it something else but I couldn't remember what it was. The stuff is almost purple!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Nice haul! Where is that kingwood in the photo


On the back row far left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 9, 2014)

Good score Robert. Now going to have to visit you again.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Nice haul! Where is that kingwood in the photo



Back row 2nd and 3rd from the left. I love the way it looks never had any I think maybe I have a small piece or two somewhere but nothing big.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Never seen cocobola have some curl in it like this does!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Good score Robert. Now going to have to visit you again.





Tclem said:


> Good score Robert. Now going to have to visit you again.


 Damascus maker, Doug Ponzio and I were talking and he said he was a metal hoar and couldn't help himself and I told him he was in good company, that I was a wood hoar and couldn't help my self either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Back row 2nd and 3rd from the left. I love the way it looks never had any I think maybe I have a small piece or two somewhere but nothing big.


Jim, said it was harder that regular kingwood. Wish I could get ahold of him some time other than the show but he says that is the only time he sell his wood, so I guess that will have to do. Knife and Gun Supply folks gave me 2 exhibitor passes so I could get in before the general public so Paul and I were able to hit Jim first and get first pick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2014)

A bunch of beautiful wood, Robert! Great score!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice haul Robert. You have a good eye. That DIW has some amazing grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice haul Robert. You have a good eye. That DIW has some amazing grain.


That biggest piece was expensive but when divided buy four it was only $32 per knife block for presentation grade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome looking wood ! Major drool factor there !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 9, 2014)

Robert great looking pieces you got there. I don't know which wood I like best. They all look marvelous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 9, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> This is some desert iron wood, cocobolo, zirocote, para kingwood, amboyna burl and desert iron wood I found at the blade show that I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 52907
> View attachment 52908
> View attachment 52909




Looks like the city of Woodbarter skyline. "Meet me at the Amboyna Towers at 8!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 13, 2014)

Is the small piece in the front right that is in front of the ziricote, macadamia?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, you hit the jackpot! Musta had to take a second mortgage on the house though.... That Ironwood slab is about the best I've ever seen, you got a deal on it IMO, a person could name any price they want on a piece like that...


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 13, 2014)

Tim Carter said:


> Is the small piece in the front right that is in front of the ziricote, macadamia?


No that is a piece of dyed and stabilized sickamore (selled wrong).


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 13, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, you hit the jackpot! Musta had to take a second mortgage on the house though.... That Ironwood slab is about the best I've ever seen, you got a deal on it IMO, a person could name any price they want on a piece like that...


I always put aside money from knife sales so I can buy what I want and be pickey, that way it want bankrupt me and I don't feel guilty for spending the money. That piece of ironwood will be saved for four special pieces because it is about the nicest piece I have have. Boy I wish you could have seen seen some of the ironwood at the show. That piece was a deal and I knew it, the other stuff was as nice but ran $50 a knife block and up.


----------



## brown down (Jun 17, 2014)

what is that third picture? man that is some crazy gnarly grain!! awesome score for sure!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 18, 2014)

brown down said:


> what is that third picture? man that is some crazy gnarly grain!! awesome score for sure!


That is some presentation grade desert ironwood.


----------

